# How I Met Your Mother - 2/19



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

*SLAP BET!!!!!* 

"That's two."


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

IT'S BACK!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Brilliant finish!!!


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Moist!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Did you notice the name of Barney's play?

"Suck It, Lily"


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

LOL ending. Seriously LOL.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I laughed for a good two minutes at the surprise revival of slap bet!


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

MitchO said:


> *SLAP BET!!!!!*
> 
> "That's two."


Duh. That's why he said "That's two"! That made no sense to me until I came here. Great callback from a previous ep that I should have picked up on. Also the fact that Lilly hates the word "moist". I also noticed the blue french horn on Robin's shelf and remember that it was from an early ep, but I can't remember the whole story.


----------



## gilmoregirls102 (Dec 29, 2005)

I LOVED this episode! Great suprise, great ending! 

This show never lets me down!


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

MitchO said:


> *SLAP BET!!!!!*
> 
> "That's two."


I am *soooooo* happy to say that I was wrong! It came back! I was so happy that I was actually applauding with Ted, Robin, Lily, and Barney. It was great!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

The return of slap bet was unexpected and funny -- if a bit inside -- but otherwise this was a dud of an episode for me. I don't like shows that try to exist half in some form of reality and half in a complete fantasy land (one reason I never liked Will & Grace). The Ted and Robin plotline was dull and the and plotline with Barney's "play" was too absurd to be enjoyable.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Barney's play was great. I could have watched it for hours. I'm so glad that I started watching this show, it's abosolutely fabulous (not the show Ab Fab, but really fabulous. nevermind).


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Hmm... I disagree entirely with cmonty, except about slap bet. I thought the plays were really funny and I enjoyed the men as dogs bit, maybe because I imagine how ridiculous it would be if my cats were humans and still behaved the same way. One of my all time favorite episodes...


----------



## lakeshow (Feb 1, 2007)

I was going to create a topic alone for slap bet tonight if it wasn't already here. It seems like it was almost a shout out to the fans asking for it to comeback.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

grant33 said:


> I also noticed the blue french horn on Robin's shelf and remember that it was from an early ep, but I can't remember the whole story.


The blue french horn is from Ted and Robin's first date.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Wow, great episode. I actually cheered and did a fist pump when the second slap was delivered.

Barney is deliciously evil. I mean, how much did it cost to rent the theater, print the playbills and hire the performers, all just to prove his point to Lily. He is awesome.

I personally thought the whole premise of the show was kind of silly (though I still enjopyed it immensely) as I just don;t understand why she was so upset with Ted and not realizing that she was doing the same thing with her dogs. (and of course, who dates a girl with 3 dogs in an apartment and says "hey, another dog would make a great gift " ) Also, this general storyline was repeated in another show airing last night. Kind of weird.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

MitchO said:


> *SLAP BET!!!!!*
> 
> "That's two."


 :up: :up:

Loved the return of the slap bet.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Lee L said:


> Barney is deliciously evil. I mean, how much did it cost to rent the theater, print the playbills and hire the performers, all just to prove his point to Lily.


Well, considering it was a solo performance, I'd say hiring the performers was pretty cheap  And yes, he is awesome.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

What's even more scary is to think about how much it cost them to make the first play... the one where they thought it was actually good while making it.


----------



## deezel629 (May 30, 2006)

cmontyburns said:


> The return of slap bet was unexpected and funny -- if a bit inside -- but otherwise this was a dud of an episode for me. I don't like shows that try to exist half in some form of reality and half in a complete fantasy land (one reason I never liked Will & Grace). The Ted and Robin plotline was dull and the and plotline with Barney's "play" was too absurd to be enjoyable.


+1 Couldn't have put it any better. The return of slap bet saved this one. I thought the rest of the episode was .... eh.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I liked the pillow with the really great rack!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow, you guys who didn't think it was realistic of women to make you throw away all your stuff from past lovers have never met a woman like . . . well, me. Yeah, I'm her, so what? I'm veeeeery jealous. Don't every tell me that your ex gave you something or it will mysteriously disappear, or break. I also don't want to know how many women you've slept with. 

Yeah, there's some of us out there.


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

MitchO said:


> *SLAP BET!!!!!*
> 
> "That's two."


That was awesome!


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

I don;t think that particualr point is unrealistic. My wife made me get rid of everything furniture wise I acquired with a previous long term GF. However, she did not at the same time try to keep 5 dogs given to her by other boyfriends. Surely, the most jealous woman knows to keep her mouth shut in that case.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Lee L said:


> I don;t think that particualr point is unrealistic. My wife made me get rid of everything furniture wise I acquired with a previous long term GF.


DId that include the bed? I had a friend who had to get rid of his mattress when he got married.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

I didn't think this ep was as outstanding as some of the others this season, but it was saved by the return of the Slap Bet as well as the hilarious mental imagery of the ex-girlfriends-as-household-items and ex-boyfriends-as-dogs.


----------



## jgerry (Aug 29, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> DId that include the bed? I had a friend who had to get rid of his mattress when he got married.


Amongst the people I know, this is a pretty common request. And not always just the mattress, but the whole bed! It's a whole "sanctity of the marriage bed thing", blah blah blah. Whatever. So I did it with some other girls on the same bed. Big deal.

Yeah, it's hard to believe I'm still single.  It's actually about time for me to get a new mattress, so I will make sure and tell my next lady friend, "Hey, you're the VERY FIRST woman to sleep on my new bed."

When during the show did the slap bet callback happen? I totally missed that, but I was doing email while watching last night.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

jgerry said:


> When during the show did the slap bet callback happen? I totally missed that, but I was doing email while watching last night.


THe very end.

As far as furniture goes, she did not make me get rid of anything right at first. It was just real gradual, but did include the mattress (I needed a new one aeventually anyway)


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> Wow, you guys who didn't think it was realistic of women to make you throw away all your stuff from past lovers have never met a woman like . . . well, me.


Actually, that's not the part that I had a problem with, outside of the fact that most of that storyline was dull. It was entirely believable. The unrealistic part was Barney's play. Sorry, that entire half of the ep was too far out of any plausible reality to be funny for me, especially when put up against the Ted and Robin story. All those characters have to exist in one reality or the other -- something resembling real life or total farce -- for me to buy it. They can't be in both at the same time. That's why I cited Will and Grace as a show that never worked for me. From what I saw, Will and Grace themselves existed in some version of conventional reality. The other two characters (can't think of their names) were complete cartoons. The combination doesn't work.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> DId that include the bed? I had a friend who had to get rid of his mattress when he got married.


But he only slept in it with his sisters!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't find it unrealistic that barney could put on a play like that. It may be a bit of a stretch that he could remember the whole 2 hours but I bet there are a lot of places in NYC where you can rent a stage. As for financial means he has shown himself to be pretty well off on numerous occasions.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm not finding anything for Danby's, did I hear Robin wrong?


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

Freaking awesome especially the slap bet ending. I really like this show I just hope they are able to over come the eventuall robin/ted split.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

TAsunder said:


> I don't find it unrealistic that barney could put on a play like that. It may be a bit of a stretch that he could remember the whole 2 hours but I bet there are a lot of places in NYC where you can rent a stage. As for financial means he has shown himself to be pretty well off on numerous occasions.


The first 40 minutes of the play consisted of Barney saying the word 'moist'. How much is there to remember?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

jgerry said:


> When during the show did the slap bet callback happen? I totally missed that, but I was doing email while watching last night.


Good, I wasn't the only one that missed it.  (I just didn't want to be the one to ask)


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Hah! When Marshall jumped on the stage I yelled "slap bet!" and my dogs jumped up and started woofing. My wife gave me one of those "oh ... my ... god... I married a geek" looks that only wives can deliver with such accuracy 

I really enjoyed this--so many funny lines. The whole thing with Marshall's pants was priceless: "Bel Biv Devoe called--even they don't want those pants back!" "We even let you have a second chance; they didn't work with combat boots either!"

"I don't want to use some whore's face cream!" "Are we really going to do this? Yeah, I think we are ... we're moving in together!"


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

5thcrewman said:


> I'm not finding anything for Danby's, did I hear Robin wrong?


I've lived in Canada my whole life and I've never heard of Danby's or Grizzly Paw ice cream sandwiches (or whatever they were called).

I can't think of any "only in Canada" places with kitsch and crap on the walls (which was the reference she was making), so I guess they had to make one up.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

Slap bet. Legendary!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

madscientist said:


> I really enjoyed this--so many funny lines. The whole thing with Marshall's pants was priceless: "Bel Biv Devoe called--even they don't want those pants back!" "We even let you have a second chance; they didn't work with combat boots either!"


I think it was actually "We even let you have an appeal; ..." keeping with the whole court thing.

And I liked the fact that they didn't telegraph the the slap bet by reminding people about it in a "Previously on How I Met Your Mother" segment.

On the other hand, I can see how that makes it much easier to miss since all Marshal says is "That's two". It was up to the viewer to remember that he'd won 5 slaps of Barney deliverable, without notice, at any time in the future.


----------



## JakeyB (Apr 24, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> It was up to the viewer to remember that he'd won 5 slaps of Barney deliverable, without notice, at any time in the future.


Wasn't it 10? I thought it was 5 at the time, or 10 anytime throughout his life.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

JakeyB said:


> Wasn't it 10? I thought it was 5 at the time, or 10 anytime throughout his life.


I'm pretty sure it was the other way around. 10 now, or 5 over time with the uncertainly/suspense compensating for the fewer slaps.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

OMG, I missed it! I thought he punched him, not slapped him...is that when it happened? I might have to go find it and undelete the ep.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Yes, that is when it happened. Right after he delivered the blow, Marshal said "that's two!"


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

jgerry said:


> Amongst the people I know, this is a pretty common request. And not always just the mattress, but the whole bed! It's a whole "sanctity of the marriage bed thing", blah blah blah. Whatever. So I did it with some other girls on the same bed. Big deal.
> 
> Yeah, it's hard to believe I'm still single.  It's actually about time for me to get a new mattress, so I will make sure and tell my next lady friend, "Hey, you're the VERY FIRST woman to sleep on my new bed."


Hard to believe since you sound oh so charming!


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I don't find it unrealistic that barney could put on a play like that. ...


Yeah, there is a big difference between unrealistic and ridiculous. Barney puts on a show to prove a point may be ridiculous, but it's not unrealistic.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

The fact that they made the "playhouse" the most out of the way, on the 8th floor with no elevator place, makes it even more possible that Barney would rent out the place for a few hours just to prove a point.

-smak-


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

Is it sad that I would have been willing to pay to see that play?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jenhudson said:


> OMG, I missed it! I thought he punched him, not slapped him...is that when it happened? I might have to go find it and undelete the ep.


I too thought he punched him, but then heard the "That's two" line and realized it must have been a slap. I think they had the sound affects wrong for a slap.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> Wow, you guys who didn't think it was realistic of women to make you throw away all your stuff from past lovers have never met a woman like . . . well, me. Yeah, I'm her, so what? I'm veeeeery jealous. Don't every tell me that your ex gave you something or it will mysteriously disappear, or break. I also don't want to know how many women you've slept with.
> 
> Yeah, there's some of us out there.


-5 hot points...


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

busyba said:


> -5 hot points...


Super hot jealous latina chick. Gimme my points back.


----------



## twm01 (May 30, 2002)

> Super hot jealous latina chick. Gimme my points back.


Only if we get an "Ayyy, Papi!"


----------



## rockislandmike (Sep 20, 2005)

getbak said:


> I've lived in Canada my whole life and I've never heard of Danby's or Grizzly Paw ice cream sandwiches (or whatever they were called).
> 
> I can't think of any "only in Canada" places with kitsch and crap on the walls (which was the reference she was making), so I guess they had to make one up.


Ditto; can't think of anyplace in Canada people would "get". Maybe Tim Horton's ??? But I think even they have some outlets in the US now, don't they ???

Maybe Milestones, but I think that's just a "west" thing.


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

rockislandmike said:


> But I think even they have some outlets in the US now, don't they ???


They must....I hear their ads on the radio EVERY morning here in Southern CT.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Havana Brown said:


> Super hot jealous latina chick. Gimme my points back.


Maybe if you got into a catfight with one of the ex-girlfriends.....


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

Havana Brown said:


> Don't every tell me that your ex gave you something...


Don't every tell me how to spell...



I actually agree with Robin / HB - you shouldn't keep that stuff, unless it has significant sentimental value (i.e. you were in love but the person was somehow killed, etc.) - that stuff is "keepable." Random stuff should be returned, sold, or trashed.

I also agree with Ted that the dogs should have also gotten the boot.

I think Ted made a huge mistake not tossing the stuff, even if he thought Robin was going to keep the dogs - bringing it all back given the fight about it was just insensitive.

At least wait until you break up!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Is there a difference between stuff that was a gift and stuff that was left? Is one worse than the other in terms of must be gotten rid of?

I doubt the sanitizer or whatever it was in Ted's bathroom was a gift, just something that was left. (Although that was a toiletry, so maybe different rules apply)

How about stuff purchased with the ex's input? Or just while they were around.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

My stuff is my stuff regardless of how it was acquired. Anyone who tells me I have to get rid of my stuff better have money for a motel room, because their butt would hit the curb before they had time to finish the sentence.


----------

